# Help for a Nooob - Local_manifest.xml



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi, i'm trying to install CM9 for the first time (not sure if i should be posting here), and would like some help.

What is supposed to be inside Local_minifest.xml?

I tried getting a file from

http://review.cyanog...m/#change,11892

By clicking on the default.xml down the bottom, opening it in Gedit, and copying it over, but i get an error message when i try the repo sync -j16 command.​
Could someone please give me a file, or a paste bin of what i'm supposed to be using, or help me out.​
Thanks in advance for any help you can give.​
(error message)

[email protected]:~/android/system$ repo sync

... A new repo command ( 1.15) is available.
... You should upgrade soon:

cp /home/max/android/system/.repo/repo/repo /home/max/bin/repo

Traceback (most recent call last):
File "/home/max/android/system/.repo/repo/main.py", line 385, in <module>
_Main(sys.argv[1:])
File "/home/max/android/system/.repo/repo/main.py", line 365, in _Main
result = repo._Run(argv) or 0
File "/home/max/android/system/.repo/repo/main.py", line 121, in _Run
copts, cargs = cmd.OptionParser.parse_args(argv)
File "/home/max/android/system/.repo/repo/command.py", line 44, in OptionParser
self._Options(self._optparse)
File "/home/max/android/system/.repo/repo/subcmds/sync.py", line 126, in _Options
self.jobs = self.manifest.default.sync_j
File "/home/max/android/system/.repo/repo/manifest_xml.py", line 228, in default
self._Load()
File "/home/max/android/system/.repo/repo/manifest_xml.py", line 275, in _Load
self._ParseManifest(False)
File "/home/max/android/system/.repo/repo/manifest_xml.py", line 319, in _ParseManifest
(remote.name, self.manifestFile))
error.ManifestParseError: duplicate remote aosp in /home/max/android/system/.repo/local_manifest.xml


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

You need to get the new repo binary before doing the "repo sync"

```
<br />
curl [URL=https://dl-ssl.google.com/dl/googlesource/git-repo/repo]https://dl-ssl.google.com/dl/googlesource/git-repo/repo[/URL] > ~/bin/repo<br />
chmod a+x ~/bin/repo<br />
```
It's better if you post your q in this thread:
http://rootzwiki.com...9-for-touchpad/
You will get more help there


----------



## DarkMoS (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello,
You don't need to compile from sources if you only want to install CM9 on your touchpad.
1/ Have a look to this video: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21777-video-how-to-install-cm9-nightly-builds-on-the-hp-touchpad/
2/ flash the latest (un)official nightly as found in following threads: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/ or http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18442-rom-unofficial-cm9-nightly-builds/
Both builds are +- equivalent, only the time when they sync the sources and build the release are slightly different.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Just do this command to upgrade repo:
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]cp /home/max/android/system/.repo/repo/repo /home/max/bin/repo, its already been automatically downloaded.[/background]


----------

